# expat gamer community - kenya?



## utopia27 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm in the midst of an interview process for a posting (long term) in Nairobi Kenya.  My wife and kids are all games as well - we're pretty gaming-flexible, board games, card games, RPGs (lots of different RPGs..).  We're not real big on LARPs or (computer-based) MMORPGs.

I don't know if we're relocating yet.  I don't want to reach out to post personnel until I have a solid idea of whether or not I have an offer.

I'd like to understand whether or not there's a gaming community in Nairobi.  It might actually influence a close decision about whether or not to accept such a posting - small thing I know, but the 'pro' and 'con' columns are pretty balanced...  

Part of my issue is that it seems as though Nairobi is a very conservative sorta place.  I've seen a lot of post experience reports from folks with very strongly-held christian values.  Not a bad thing, but I don't want to unnecessarily rock the boat before I even know anyone over there.

So - any recommendations on how to (quietly) find any gaming community in Nairobi?  Better yet, any current or recent gamers with first-hand reports?

thanks in advance!


----------



## utopia27 (May 28, 2010)

bump


----------

